# does certo help pass a piss test



## PassItRound (Nov 14, 2008)

ok i smoke weed all the time and now im wondering if certo will help me pass a piss test for my p.o. today. the last time i smoked was last night. ive heard that if i drank 2 packets of crto with a gatorade and pee one time that for the next 2-3 hrs my piss should be clean....is this true?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

From reading the thread it works for some and others say it didn't work.
If you give it a try please let us know how it went.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 14, 2008)

the only sure fire way to pass a drug test is time. suregel works but it can cause sever stomach pains as it turns to a gel in your kidneys. i've seen it work first hand. 

directions- add 1 box of suregel to 2 liters of gatoraid, drink within 1 hour. then drink the same amount of water. pee atleast 2 or 3 times before the test. you should show clean for a few hours after that..

now again i'll say. this stuff turns to a gel in your kidneys and stays that way for several hours so it can cause sever pains. if you don't pee a few times before hand then it won't work. 

the best advise i can give is stop smokin if you gotta take pee tests more than once every few months. jmo

you can find suregel in most grocery stores on the same isle as jello.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 14, 2008)

Time is the best way like slowmo said. I went and got a couple of test and test myself every 3 days. Now I know i'm clean in 9-12 days after smoking for two weeks. I'm on probation but I luvs to smoke. But jail is not worth a high.


----------



## passtheswag (Nov 15, 2008)

i know peeps that have passed on certo


----------

